# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Giúp Đỡ Thông Số Cài Đặt Trục A !!

## nzhuhu

Mình là Gà Mờ thôi nên mong anh em giúp đỡ mình cài đặt thông số Trục A trong Mach3 ( Steps Per ). Hiện tại mình dùng hộp số 1-18 và đi thẳng với Step 86 qua khớp nối mềm, driver MA860H ( mình chọn cái Pulse/rev Table là 10000 ). Mình không biết cách tính anh em ơi, anh em giúp đỡ mình với, mình mong muốn trục A chạy chậm và có độ chính xác ( đục tượng ) chứ không quay vòng vòng như Tiện. Anh em nào biết phép tính và cách tính vui lòng chia sẽ giải thích cho mình và các anh em khác, có thể anh em nào đó cũng đang âm mưu như mình mà chưa mò ra. Xin cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## vietnamcnc

10000 xung/ vòng motor
hop so 1/18 tương đương 180000pulse/rev
cài trục A là 500

----------

cnclaivung, Mr.L, nzhuhu

----------

